# How to overcome torrent traffic throttle ?



## TheMost (May 13, 2011)

Guys , I am a frequent torrenter and nowadays i am severely throttled of my bittorrent traffic  ..

So i went to torrific.com for some help ...
It seems good and i used to Download them with IDM at a favorable speed

but i am not able to add some torrents due to some personal problems 

Is there anyother site like torrific ( free / You invite me  ) ??

Or is there any method to overcome my bittorent traffic throttling ?? Will something like BTGuard ?
I mean the real method 
Not but changing the protocol encryption to forced in utorrent or so .. ( that hardly overcomes the throttle )

Need help badly 

Myresult : Glasnost: Test if your ISP is shaping your traffic

I have also verified my ISP in the Wiki's list of BAd ISPs who throtttle BT bandwidth ..


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> I have also verified my ISP in the Wiki's list of BAd ISPs who throtttle BT bandwidth ..


Really??? Whats the link for this list???

Nah man I don't know of sites like that. Searched for it but no good.

haha. I am lucky my ISP are good guys.
My Glaptop Test


----------



## TheMost (May 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Really??? Whats the link for this list???
> 
> Nah man I don't know of sites like that. Searched for it but no good.
> 
> ...



May be your lucky enough ... Enjoy it to the core . But i really dont know why there were not much discussions in the forum .i really expected much  . i meant some websites like Torrific,torrentrelay,iptorrents...


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Well lets just say that most people download torrents using Utorrent so they don't need any of these to download torrents. And most importantly most people don't download that much that their ISP will lower their speeds so thats why not a hot topic.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2011)

hmm.. one real method is tunneling but that is advance stuff if you want to do it all by yourself, however there are few free services which provides tunneling but to get good speed they charge little money.


----------



## TheMost (May 18, 2011)

Ricky said:


> hmm.. one real method is tunneling but that is advance stuff if you want to do it all by yourself, however there are few free services which provides tunneling but to get good speed they charge little money.



Can u put forth some more Details ??

U mean this ??

*torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-over-ssh-071014/


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2011)

TheMost;1399583
U mean this ??
[url said:
			
		

> *torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-over-ssh-071014/[/url]



Wow.. that sounds good! Maybe I would try it in office!


----------



## PraKs (May 18, 2011)

@vineet369
Still office proxy will find out, Anyone can try it if they want to get terminated


----------



## TheMost (May 18, 2011)

Still hope someone would add some suggestion


----------

